# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Dave, humanoid robot, David Mc, Jonesboro, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/mcsdaver

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot Dave

 Published on Mar 11, 2013




> This is my humanoid robot Dave that I am building and programming.
> He can see, hear talk and understand some commands.
> He has over 17 servo motors.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot Update 

 Published on Sep 10, 2014




> This is my humanoid robot Dave showing what he can do so far!
> He has an EZ-B V3 robot board.
> I will be getting the V4 after I move back home to Missouri.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Humanoid Update2 

 Published on Sep 11, 2014




> This is my humanoid robot Dave showing off a little of what he can do.
> He hears, sees, talks, performs spoken commands and can high five you.
> Micro Explorers Theme by J. Lind used with permission.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Humanoid Update 3 Dave 

 Published on Nov 4, 2014




> This is Dave my robotic humanoid.
> He is one of the Micro Explorers from a story I am writing.
> I 3d printed his head and body.
> He is made of ABS plastic, servos, EZ- Robot board V3 and some servo brackets I converted to make the robot arms.
> I need a new mic, somehow Dave understands what I say.
> I will be making his legs.
> I modeled him in LightWave 3d.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Santa Dave 

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> This is my robotic humanoid Dave playing Santa.
> He just keeps getting smarter!

----------

